# LFTS - 10/15



## Pier Pursuit (Jun 18, 2020)

Up and at 'em in Kent Co. Coffee just started to drip and I'm about on the road for the couple hour drive to Gladwin Co. for the day.

Be safe and choot straight.


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

having coffee, see the rain stop for now in kent county.
will be going for my first sit of the year.
No am pics yet, but lots of afternoon pics.
i hope something wants to come home with me today.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

Alarm was set for 5:00. Friend arriving at 5:30. Woke up at 3:30. Funny how that happens. Will be climbing up a tree at 6:00. Four bucks last Saturdays sit. Two does. Three of them sparring with each other. Fourth was alone in another corner of the field. Closest was 135 yards out. Hopefully they’ve dispersed and looking for me or my friends arrow this a.m. Washtenaw county, Let’s Go!


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Having coffee on the ramp. Gals got breakfast going. Slow go for all us cripples. 2 deer hanging it so far. Hunt same field this am then onto some corn for the evening. Good luck all. Rain better stop by lunch got fishing to do !


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

This is it for me this weekend, heading home after the morning hunt. I won’t be back for a couple weeks, good luck all !
Flight


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Good luck Snortwheeze. Having coffee and headed out shortly in Kent Co. Debating a a couple stand options with the wind switching to westerly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

Up and having coffee at the rack shack ,good luck and be SAFE.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

As always heading out the door. It's pretty wet right now but it should get better. Good luck!


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Coffee


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

I’ll be LFTS this afternoon! It’ll be my first sit ever in mid Michigan, can’t wait!! Good luck folks!!


----------



## rhood (Sep 4, 2013)

Getting ready to head out in Clinton County.


----------



## dlawrence1 (Jan 5, 2014)

Having coffee and I have a plan to punch a doe tag at the bare minimum this morning. Should be fun.


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

Up and at ‘em.


----------



## shamanlk13 (Jun 28, 2008)

Heading out. Lenawee county. Wind never seemed to die down

Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## welder72 (Nov 5, 2015)

Heading out in a few minutes here in Clay county Indiana, good luck and shoot straight!


----------



## KenTrost (Dec 24, 2020)

In. No flashlight necessary. Mittens required.


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

I'm in made it out to the tower before rain got here, it's dumping now. Let's roll. Gale force winds for tomorrow morning at the rack shack.


----------



## jiggerjarvi (Jan 17, 2010)

In my Black Dog Farms blind for my 1st Archery hunt in decades, rain coming down, black as grandma’s coffee out here.
Not shooting unless it’s a wall mounter. Good luck to all.


----------



## Gone Coastal (Apr 28, 2003)

No shooter so far. Spend the time and wait. It’s getting closer to the rut every day. Good luck all.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

It is windy. Found evidence of someone that needs to post in the shart thread on the walk in


----------



## Sunshinetim (12 mo ago)

Just had two bucks stroll by the scrape from the left and exit the back of the plot. Nice wide 8pointer but not big enough for my final tag this early


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

There goes my shooter across the hayfield again. Can't figure away to cut him off without the right wind but I'm working on it.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Liver and Onions said:


> Was this after legal hunting time ? Check your Hunting Digest.
> 
> L & O


It was 7:06 I’m in Branch County. The guy is so critical of the 3 year olds we shoot, when we used to talk to him there was always a comment about we shot, it finally came to a head when we killed a buck he was hunting and how there his deer. There was nasty text back and fourth before it was dropped, I think he believes he needs his own TV show .
Flight


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

One so far. Big lone deer could’ve make out any horns though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## KenTrost (Dec 24, 2020)

motdean said:


> Trost has frost?
> 
> (Sitting this one out due to family time today.)
> 
> Good luck y'all!


No frost. I woke up in the middle of the night and it was pouring... Plenty cold 38 though.


----------



## Sunshinetim (12 mo ago)

Flight of the arrow said:


> It was 7:06 I’m in Branch County. The guy is so critical of the 3 year olds we shoot, when we used to talk to him there was always a comment about we shot, it finally came to a head when we killed a buck he was hunting and how there his deer. There was nasty text back and fourth before it was dropped, I think he believes he needs his own TV show .
> Flight


Not sure why he cares how you hunt. I love neighbors that spook out the woods. I'll be here waiting


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

Flight of the arrow said:


> What’s the date….. what’s the time ? Gun shot to my NE not to far away. I jumped it was that close, our neighbor sure is critical of the deer we shoot and the way we hunt. I will try to give the benefit of the doubt but what is he doing at this time of the morning?
> Flight


What's wrong with the way you hunt....effectively?  Guys an ijit.


----------



## KenTrost (Dec 24, 2020)

motdean said:


> Trost has frost?
> 
> (Sitting this one out due to family time today.)
> 
> Good luck y'all!


No frost. I woke up in the middle of the night and it was pouring... Plenty cold 36 though. Yesterday's 36 on my way to work was piling up on the side of my windshield.


----------



## Sunshinetim (12 mo ago)

pgpn123 said:


> What's wrong with the way you hunt....effectively?  Guys an ijit.


True. I guess I wouldn't want a neighbor who hunts successfully 🤣


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

Flight of the arrow said:


> What’s the date….. what’s the time ? Gun shot to my NE not to far away. I jumped it was that close, our neighbor sure is critical of the deer we shoot and the way we hunt. I will try to give the benefit of the doubt but what is he doing at this time of the morning?
> Flight


liberty hunt.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

Slept in this morning…just getting the coffee rolling! My two bros are out on our home block…hoping for a phone call. My cough is improving and it looks pretty here in Allegan County. If not for the chest cold and/or a filled buck tag, I’d be out. Good luck everyone!


----------



## KenTrost (Dec 24, 2020)

KenTrost said:


> No frost. I woke up in the middle of the night and it was pouring... Plenty cold 36 though. Yesterday's 36 on my way to work was piling up on the side of my windshield.



 I sent the first one, turned off my screen to listen and forgot I sent the first one rechecked the temperatureand typed it all out again..


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

big doe will help him about 9am track it.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Woke up to a pretty heavy rain so made coffee and caught up on some hunting shows. Giving it a couple hours then I’m gonna go hang a stand and check some cams. I’ll be in the woods for the evening hunt. Hope to see some shots fired posts on here this morning.


----------



## toppm (Dec 30, 2010)

Down in Van Buren County. Banner year for squirrels. No deer yet.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Crazy Bird Hunter (Jun 23, 2005)

Quiet so far…










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## fish RN (Jan 9, 2014)

6 dnf’s so far this morning. They were blasting away down by the river at first light. Out in Ottawa county


----------



## Badfishmi (Oct 28, 2012)

Running late but oh well. Just pulled into public by highway I left my stand at. Midday sit then head to work


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Pretty slow. One doe and one halfway decent buck. Duck hunters lighting it up on the Grand. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

We made it to 8:15.
No deer sightings but I think I answered every question possible and know all the words to “baby baluga”.


----------



## MichMatt (Oct 24, 2008)

Hoping taking my phone out will bring some deer in. 

It’s worked before. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

One lone small deer at dark ten yards in front of tent walking north to south. I can't believe haven't seen **** but in dark here! 2 more hunts. Onto a different property for those. Im not going home empty handed. Believe I'm outta venison. Was a horn hunt. Now it's a meat hunt. Something will die this evening 
Good luck all 
Oh and 2 dogs just walked by 🤬


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

1 swamp donkey and 2 fawns so far ,gonna have to sit on a dirt spot this afternoon. Tested the heater works great, enjoying a cup of tim hortons percolator coffee from the old school percolator coffee pot.


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Someone turn off the faucet up here. Seems like it’s been raining almost all day everyday since Tuesday. I am planning on getting out tonight after doing a bit of work, heading in to check a cam on a piece I haven’t touched so far, so might as well do an observation/ doe patrol sit. Gonna take another big shooter to fill my last buck tag. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Underdressed this morning, knees are knocking


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

Just passed a dandy spike horn. Haha. Had him at 15.


----------



## rhood (Sep 4, 2013)

Seen about a dozen so far. Big 8 that I couldn’t close the deal on and a couple small bucks chasing. Nearby scrapes are open so we shall see if anyone makes a late morning visit.


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Was slow for me in Iosco Co. Hopefully tonight. Sounded like even the duck hunters were slow by me.

Sent from my SM-G981V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Yamirider (Oct 3, 2008)

Passed on a decent 2.5 7pt. at first light. I know there’s a couple bigger ones around. I hope I don’t regret that decision….wind is really picking up here in Sanilac. Be safe all.


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)




----------



## Gsphunteronpoint1 (Mar 8, 2018)

Took the morning off to go get my MCOLES physical form filled out, mornings have been dead around me. Looks pretty breezy out there.


----------



## jacksonmideerhunter (Oct 9, 2011)

old graybeard said:


> There goes my shooter across the hayfield again. Can't figure away to cut him off without the right wind but I'm working on it.


Set a couple round bales out there for a makeshift blind maybe?


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Gsphunteronpoint1 said:


> Took the morning off to go get my MCOLES physical form filled out, mornings have been dead around me. Looks pretty breezy out there.


Good luck with that Cody. 👍🏻👍🏻


----------



## Guy63 (Jan 7, 2018)

Flight of the arrow said:


> What’s the date….. what’s the time ? Gun shot to my NE not to far away. I jumped it was that close, our neighbor sure is critical of the deer we shoot and the way we hunt. I will try to give the benefit of the doubt but what is he doing at this time of the morning?
> Flight


fuk what the Neihbor thinks


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Maybe? It's the neighbors field but I can hunt it and he's pretty cooperative. I checked a cam in the area the buck came from and he crossed my clover plot earlier where I do have a stand if I can catch the right wind.


----------



## JohnnyB87 (Sep 27, 2018)

Bad day to be a goose. Actually had a decent buck walk by us at about 80 yards. Hunting deer tonight.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Heading in. Got a funeral to go to. Back out later. Shoot em up guys!


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

spent an hour and a half looking. no hair, blood or bolt to be found. 
Ground is soft so bolt could be buried in the moss flooring.
found one broken sapling and a few turned up leaves but nothing after

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

old graybeard said:


> Heading in. Got a funeral to go to. Back out later. Shoot em up guys!


Sorry for your loss OGB!


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

wildcoy73 said:


> liberty hunt.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Independence hunt.


----------



## throughtheice88 (Feb 15, 2015)

Found my dads buck this morning not 15 yards from where we backed out last night. Sort of a goofy deformed right beam, I keep calling it his drop tine buck if you look close there is a teeny little tine poking out the bottom of that right beam lol. Absolute hoss of a buck for a 2.5 year old, I'd love to get him on a scale.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Congrats to your dad on great buck


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

I'm out, heading in for lunch and to a different blind for the afternoon sit.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

throughtheice88 said:


> Found my dads buck this morning not 15 yards from where we backed out last night. Sort of a goofy deformed right beam, I keep calling it his drop tine buck if you look close there is a teeny little tine poking out the bottom of that right beam lol. Absolute hoss of a buck for a 2.5 year old, I'd love to get him on a scale.
> View attachment 859890
> 
> View attachment 859889
> ...


Stout!
Get a meal out of just one shank on him.

Congrats to Dad!


----------



## Fish Hook (Jan 12, 2011)

Great buck TTI, congratulations to your dad.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## throughtheice88 (Feb 15, 2015)

Pic of that buck in the summertime. He didn't miss many meals that's for sure.


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

What does his jaw look like? I could see him being older than 2.5


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Ieatshrooms said:


> What does his jaw look like? I could see him being older than 2.5


I agree, the body on that dude says everything but 2.5 years old. Congrats to your dad !
Flight


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

JohnnyB87 said:


> View attachment 859858
> 
> 
> Bad day to be a goose. Actually had a decent buck walk by us at about 80 yards. Hunting deer tonight.


Nice work! The guys near us sounded they were in them thick. We converted a young man to the dark side this morning with his first duck hunt. He swatted this stud Woody and we had a bunch of fun. Headed to Cabelas to get him some calls so he stays hooked. Be out after bucks this afternoon.


----------



## JohnnyB87 (Sep 27, 2018)

Sunshinetim said:


> View attachment 859841
> 
> When there is no beans hit the greens. Looks like they mowed for me


That looks like one hell of a place to hunt


----------



## JohnnyB87 (Sep 27, 2018)

MichiFishy said:


> Nice work! The guys near us sounded they were in them thick. We converted a young man to the dark side this morning with his first duck hunt. He swatted this stud Woody and we had a bunch of fun. Headed to Cabelas to get him some calls so he stays hooked. Be out after bucks this afternoon.
> 
> View attachment 859909


Good man! Make sure you tell him not to use the stock of his shotgun to finish off geese! I wish an old timer would have told me that this morning. Broke the stock and bent the aluminum receiver.
If Bayonets are legal I could sure use one. Or better yet a good dog ....


----------



## throughtheice88 (Feb 15, 2015)

Ieatshrooms said:


> What does his jaw look like? I could see him being older than 2.5


Haven't got that far just yet, but I'm almost wondering the same thing. It's funny, his rack could almost pass for a well developed 1.5 year old. But clearly some odd deformity to it as well. 

I always get the pleasure of dragging dads bucks myself. Trying to move that thing with the guts in made me promptly remove my gutting knife lol. Luckily I didn't have to get him too far before we could bring the tractor around.


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

throughtheice88 said:


> Haven't got that far just yet, but I'm almost wondering the same thing. It's funny, his rack could almost pass for a well developed 1.5 year old. But clearly some odd deformity to it as well.
> 
> I always get the pleasure of dragging dads bucks myself. Trying to move that thing with the guts in made me promptly remove my gutting knife lol. Luckily I didn't have to get him too far before we could bring the tractor around.


Plenty of bucks that never grow a large rack! That’s a toad! Congrats to dad!


----------



## Daisycutter (Jul 7, 2007)

Up and in, first hunt of the year. Wouldn’t normally even start for another week or two but had a free afternoon. Definitely worse places to spend it.

Edge of bedding with an oak ridge behind me. New stand on this property and the wind was right. Only one deer I’m aware of that gets an arrow from me tonight, but nice to be out doing some first hand observation.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Spoiler alert. 

U of M has found a way to exploit PS highly ranked run defense.


----------



## RHRoss (Dec 5, 2020)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Spoiler alert.
> 
> U of M has found a way to exploit PS highly ranked run defense.


Found a way,lol. Blue has the #1 rushing tandem in College Football


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Go Lions!!!! said:


> Sorry for your loss OGB!


Thanks


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

throughtheice88 said:


> Found my dads buck this morning not 15 yards from where we backed out last night. Sort of a goofy deformed right beam, I keep calling it his drop tine buck if you look close there is a teeny little tine poking out the bottom of that right beam lol. Absolute hoss of a buck for a 2.5 year old, I'd love to get him on a scale.
> View attachment 859890
> 
> View attachment 859889
> ...


Nice buck! Congrats to your Dad


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

RHRoss said:


> Found a way,lol. Blue has the #1 rushing tandem in College Football


They are waaaay down the rush stat list.









2022 College Football Team Rushing Stats | ESPN


Visit ESPN to view 2022 College Football team stats




www.espn.com


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Been in for 1/2 hr or so. Spooked 2 on way in. Corn field 80 yards away. Thick woods in a box blind. Turkeys working through now. This thread sucks without pics. Congrats to those who scored. I'm about to! Had to weld on uncles transformer truck or would've been in and already killed! They'll be back.... 

Good luck all


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

"Forgot" my phone last couple hunts...
My sit for tonight


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Back at in Iosco Co. Good luck all. Agree we need pics!

Sent from my SM-G981V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

New rub 20 yards out the window. 
Kinda hoping it was here already when I arrived. 
Didn,t see it yesterday.


----------



## Yarcher (Oct 17, 2006)

Son and I snuck out for the last two hours. Wind is still moving pretty good. Had to fix the horse run in today, great day for working with metal roof panels. Oh well, it's done and the Mrs. is happy. Saw and abnormally large rabbit and an obese squirrel so far. Hopefully a sign of things to come.


----------



## Nickbarg83 (Oct 2, 2018)

Good luck all I’m out in gladwin co but windy boys shoot straight make sure your secured in good to the tree time to get some meat


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

snortwheeze said:


> Been in for 1/2 hr or so. Spooked 2 on way in. Corn field 80 yards away. Thick woods in a box blind. Turkeys working through now. This thread sucks without pics. Congrats to those who scored. I'm about to! Had to weld on uncles transformer truck or would've been in and already killed! They'll be back....
> 
> Good luck all


Good luck tonight, did you get that squeak quieted down?


----------



## greense1 (Sep 20, 2012)

Not a great afternoon to hunt for the first time this year. On the ground and getting soaked in Antrim county.


----------



## Spike Dog (Mar 14, 2018)

NE IN checking in. I'm covered up with does. Only one buck, a really tall forky. Beautiful night


----------



## GettinBucky (Jul 18, 2007)

Boy are these Millennium stands comfy. Just put this one up last weekend. First sit....I could sleep in this thing. Iosco cnty tonight. Good luck all!!

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

He jumped like I hit him.
Then run off.
Sigh.
Off to the jungle I go.


----------



## rz6x59 (Nov 9, 2008)

I've got a shooter at 2 yards.


----------



## Daisycutter (Jul 7, 2007)

Been a busy last hour. Up to 11 total deer. 5 mature does and the rest fawns. Will be clearing out some does later in season. Not a buck sighting yet this afternoon. 

As I’m typing make that 14 with another doe with 2 fawns.


----------



## Spike Dog (Mar 14, 2018)

Another small buck just came out to scrap with forky. It's a bantam weight prelim fight lol. Good stuff


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

8 point down.


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)

Hunted with my son last night. He made a marginal shot which led to a long night for him. However, walked right to him this morning.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Waif said:


> He jumped like I hit him.
> Then run off.
> Sigh.
> Off to the jungle I go.


Go get him


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Waif said:


> 8 point down.


Yes!!


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## bwlacy (Jul 10, 2012)

Waif said:


> 8 point down.


Awesome 👍. I'm not hunting tonight. Do you want or need any help?


----------



## Daisycutter (Jul 7, 2007)

First buck of the day. Just need grandpa to walk the same path.


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

Bowhunt said:


> Hunted with my son last night. He made a marginal shot which led to a long night for him. However, walked right to him this morning.
> View attachment 859962


Outstanding...congrats to both of you!!!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Bowhunt said:


> Hunted with my son last night. He made a marginal shot which led to a long night for him. However, walked right to him this morning.
> View attachment 859962


Congrats to the happy youngman! Awesome buck.


----------



## Thomas F (Oct 13, 2018)

Bowhunt said:


> Hunted with my son last night. He made a marginal shot which led to a long night for him. However, walked right to him this morning.
> View attachment 859962


Congrats young man


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)




----------



## jacksonmideerhunter (Oct 9, 2011)

Waif said:


> 8 point down.


Congrats Waif! Looking forward to the pictures.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Stalked up on 3 small bucks on the way to the stand. Then finally got in the tree and had a doe, 2 fawns and a small buck come through 5 min later. That was all by 5:30. Nothing since…. Lots of pics coming in tonight from cell cams though. Congrats to those who scored today already! Good luck to the rest of us that are out! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

Bowhunt said:


> Hunted with my son last night. He made a marginal shot which led to a long night for him. However, walked right to him this morning.
> View attachment 859962


I will never get tired of those big smiles! That’s what it’s all about. Congratulations young man on a dandy buck!


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

bolt ran away in a big doe right behind shoulder a bit high

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Bigdiddy (Jan 11, 2006)

1 doe so far, Crawford County. Have some really nice state land bucks on camera, fingers crossed.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Killed 1st ever Michigan 11 pointer.. spike, covered in deer and he was 30# bigger then any others. Mission accomplished  venison !


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Killed 1st ever Michigan 11 pointer.. spike, covered in deer and he was 30# bigger then any others. Mission accomplished  venison !


----------



## Calhoun Archer (Feb 18, 2021)

Bowhunt said:


> Hunted with my son last night. He made a marginal shot which led to a long night for him. However, walked right to him this morning.
> View attachment 859962


Good job.


----------



## welder72 (Nov 5, 2015)

Skunked this morning, been back in for a while here in Clay county Indiana.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

snortwheeze said:


> Killed 1st ever Michigan 11 pointer.. spike, covered in deer and he was 30# bigger then any others. Mission accomplished  venison !


Congrats AJ!


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Didn’t hunt tonight, granddaughter and son are in town. I was able to hang a stand and check some cards this afternoon. Really like my new stand location in an oak that’s in a funnel between bedding and food. Congrats to all the successful hunters today. Hope to be out in the morning.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

snortwheeze said:


> Killed 1st ever Michigan 11 pointer.. spike, covered in deer and he was 30# bigger then any others. Mission accomplished  venison !


Congrats I knew you would t go home e Ty handed


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

Bowhunt said:


> Hunted with my son last night. He made a marginal shot which led to a long night for him. However, walked right to him this morning.
> View attachment 859962


Nice buck there!


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

My eight year old granddaughter to smokes an 8pt. watched it go down more pictures to follow and story


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

bigbucks160 said:


> View attachment 859969
> 
> My eight year old granddaughter to smokes an 8pt. watched it go down more pictures to follow and story


Not fair for the deer. High fenced in area! 🤪🤪 Congratulations young lady. Now we want to see her big smile!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

bigbucks160 said:


> View attachment 859969
> 
> My eight year old granddaughter to smokes an 8pt. watched it go down more pictures to follow and story


Awesome!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

shamanlk13 said:


> Found her
> View attachment 859987
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Congrats


----------



## IceHog (Nov 23, 2007)

Only saw one 3 point and 9-10 doe's tonight.


----------



## Gone Coastal (Apr 28, 2003)

IceHog said:


> Only saw one 3 point and 9-10 doe's tonight.


I had similar hunt. 12 deer with only a four point with them. I may take a doe tmw. Haven’t shot one in years but maybe good to thin one out.


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

bigbucks160 said:


> Story later. I was shackling more than her🤣🤣
> View attachment 859988


That’s so awesome Randy! Congrats to your granddaughter and you.


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

Only one small buck tonight that only has his left side. He walked by at 10 yards then came back out just before dark and worked a tree over best he could. He hung around while I climbed down and didn’t spook until I was even with him. Try again soon.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Grandriverrat said:


> Holly crap! Put her in the front yard for a Halloween decoration. She will scare the hell out even the most seasoned hunters! Was there a good blood trail?


I was thinking same thing.... I know your excited guys want to get pics and post.... But can we all just take some time to wipe the blood clean tuck the tongues in....

Much like profanity and sexual content there are kids that view this forum
Thanks
DG


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

When the kids go hunting do they help gut the deer?


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

aacosta said:


> When the kids go hunting do they help gut the deer?


My 5 year old watched me gut my deer Friday and the helped me cut it up today saying he can't wait to eat the yummy burger


----------



## bigcatjake (Mar 25, 2012)

Was able to make it out for the evening hunt tonight. Livingston county where last Friday I saw over 20 does and fawns. Last second plan tonignt with the wind was to literally sit right down in the creek close to a spot where they always pop out of. Well at 6:45 my plan almost came together perfectly. Mom and her kid came right down the trail towards me, with all the weeds I had myself tucked into I couldn’t see them till they were nearly staring me in the face. The kid acted very skiddish then when some birds chirped they both nearly jumped out of their skin. They circled around for about a minute and just as I was raising the crossbow for a shot they both hauled azz out the same way they came from. About five minutes later five more came in this time running straight past me and right at dark two more popped out. All in all a great night, even with the last second setup. Congrats to all who scored today. Will be out for a mid morning sit tomorrow in washtenaw county. Buddy who works from home has said mid morning they’ve been moving like crazy at his place so I figured we will see what’s happens tomorrow.


----------



## Daisycutter (Jul 7, 2007)

bigbucks160 said:


> Story later. I was shackling more than her🤣🤣
> View attachment 859988


Awesome! Great pic can’t wait to see the story!


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Beautiful night out there! Wind really died down the last hour. 4 does and a small forkhorn. Looking forward to the AM should be a really good morning!

Congrats to ALL that scored tonight!!


----------



## Wiretime (Feb 28, 2011)

Congratulations to all the successful hunters today.


----------



## Wiretime (Feb 28, 2011)

Sewey said:


> Only one small buck tonight that only has his left side. He walked by at 10 yards then came back out just before dark and worked a tree over best he could. He hung around while I climbed down and didn’t spook until I was even with him. Try again soon.
> 
> View attachment 860016


Nice picture of a buck with a mane.


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Figured there would be some deer hitting the ground tonight. Drove backroads on the way home from helping my daughter move today and there were deer everywhere out in fields. 

Swung by my lease and there was a giant out in the standing beans on the adjacent property 


Sent from my SM-A526U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

BucksandDucks said:


> Figured there would be some deer hitting the ground tonight. Drove backroads on the way home from helping my daughter move today and there were deer everywhere out in fields.
> 
> Swung by my lease and there was a giant out in the standing beans on the adjacent property
> 
> ...


Us cripples went from 2 on the pole to 6  they were moving. One guy sick another not fast enough on trigger or should've been 8


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

bwlacy said:


> Awesome 👍. I'm not hunting tonight. Do you want or need any help?


I'd have hugged you if I saw this post earlier!!!

Thank you for the kind offer.
Jammed my pully in the tree at home. Broke my headlamp.
Gave up trying to get another rope over a limb and left it in a crotch. Tractor didn't like it. Rope didn't break though!


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

The two does had crossed the "cut" repeatedly.
Dark one was the same from the other night I believe as she browsed it the same way in the same place.
Lighter one was a great looking doe...Covered quite a bit of ground too.

Note the does approximate position. It's where the two were crossing near.
The buck came out there in a hurry looking for something. Like a doe was expected.
Gave me the stink eye about the time I had the crosshairs locked on (lower this time like I need to do at close range).
He was ready to bail when he got punched.
Through one shoulder , passed just above heart cutting arteries and into lungs.
He went about 20 yards. Danged hard hit and though it was obvious he wasn't running good. He ran.
A fat buck. Might be fattest deer taken since I've hunted here.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Congrats Waif!

Great Buck!


----------



## Pier Pursuit (Jun 18, 2020)

Heck of a job today folks. Morning was a skunk show, but my evening was much more eventful. Dozen or so DnFs and a couple 1.5yos. Ended up using my grunt tube to get the last few to push off the plot 20+ min after shooting hours ended so I could get out of the blind and make the drive back to GR from Gladwin. Be back at it in a couple weeks.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

No , he is not wearing a tag in these pics.
I had not touched him yet.
Sat a while with him in his last familier place.
Tagged him before moving him.


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz (Oct 10, 2008)

Tried posting from the stand but I had no service. First sit of the year, I had one deer I wanted to get a look at. Sure enough, he read the script.


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz (Oct 10, 2008)

Here's my initial LFTS picture. Picked sugar beat field, brassica plot and several red oaks.


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

Waif said:


> No , he is not wearing a tag in these pics.
> I had not touched him yet.
> Sat a while with him in his last familier place.
> Tagged him before moving him.
> View attachment 860029


Congrats Waif, way to go.


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

NovemberWhitetailz said:


> Tried posting from the stand but I had no service. First sit of the year, I had one deer I wanted to get a look at. Sure enough, he read the script.
> 
> View attachment 860031
> 
> ...


Nice one! Is that a dressed weight? That'd be a hog


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz (Oct 10, 2008)

Ieatshrooms said:


> Nice one! Is that a dressed weight? That'd be a hog


Yes. Died in a gully with a steep bank. Had to use the winch on the SxS to get him out.


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Congrats to all the successful ones! I hit a decent buck tonight spot and stalk hit low for sure stomach/gut. He ran 70 yds stopped in tall weeds just shy of woods stood there motionless for 15 minutes. He eventually went in woods I didn’t pursue him. Working on a tracking dog for tomorrow. So odd he didn’t bed but stood without turning head could only see his antlers. Quartering away hit some grass arrow went low just stinky arrow and the usual looking arrow for such a shot. But not much on it


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

ottertrapper said:


> Congrats to all the successful ones! I hit a decent buck tonight spot and stalk hit low for sure stomach/gut. He ran 70 yds stopped in tall weeds just shy of woods stood there motionless for 15 minutes. He eventually went in woods I didn’t pursue him. Working on a tracking dog for tomorrow. So odd he didn’t bed but stood without turning head could only see his antlers. Quartering away hit some grass arrow went low just stinky arrow and the usual looking arrow for such a shot. But not much on it


Good luck, I hope you find him.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Waif said:


> No , he is not wearing a tag in these pics.
> I had not touched him yet.
> Sat a while with him in his last familier place.
> Tagged him before moving him.
> View attachment 860029


Congrats! Looks like a tank. Great buck.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

NovemberWhitetailz said:


> Tried posting from the stand but I had no service. First sit of the year, I had one deer I wanted to get a look at. Sure enough, he read the script.
> 
> View attachment 860031
> 
> ...


Congrats! Great buck.


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Congrats to all who scored. Best of luck ottertrapper. Hope he didn't go far. Just give him plenty of time.

Sent from my SM-G981V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

sleepless night after not finishing the track last night. was confusing with the deer zigging and zagging back and forth.
will be heading up in a bit to see if i can make headway.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Well dang. It looks like I missed the evening to be out. It figures that I've hunted nearly every day this month and only seen one deer in range and the evening I'm stuck at home, every deer in the state is on its feet. Oi.

Nice job to the many successful hunters. There are some fat deer in those pics. 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

snortwheeze said:


> Killed 1st ever Michigan 11 pointer.. spike, covered in deer and he was 30# bigger then any others. Mission accomplished  venison !


It just wouldn’t have been right if you topped your buck from last year only a year later! You have to wait at least 2 years before you shoot another monster! Pretty sure that’s in the dnr handbook Congrats on a freezer pleezer! Those Michigan 11 pointers are pretty tasty!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

NovemberWhitetailz said:


> Tried posting from the stand but I had no service.........


Is the 225 live weight or dressed ? Very large bodied deer.

L & O


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

@Waif
@NovemberWhitetailz
@snortwheeze (better follow up with some pics!)

Nice bucks men! You win the day.










Honorable mention to @bigbucks160 's granddaughter. What a great pic. Hope you post the video, if you weren't "shackling" too bad to keep the camera steady...😂🤣😂. I swear I could sense the excitement projecting out through your keystrokes. To wit: "My eight year old granddaughter to smokes an 8pt. watched it go down more pictures to follow and story." That's awesome! Happy for you!


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Waif said:


> I'd have hugged you if I saw this post earlier!!!
> 
> Thank you for the kind offer.
> Jammed my pully in the tree at home. Broke my headlamp.
> ...


Congrats Waif!


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Waif said:


> View attachment 860028


congrats nice buck I know I couldn’t bring a buck like that by myself hell couldn’t bring a fawn without help


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

NovemberWhitetailz said:


> Tried posting from the stand but I had no service. First sit of the year, I had one deer I wanted to get a look at. Sure enough, he read the script.
> 
> View attachment 860031
> 
> ...


Congrats nice buck and pics


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz (Oct 10, 2008)

LabtechLewis said:


> @Waif
> @NovemberWhitetailz
> @snortwheeze (better follow up with some pics!)
> 
> ...



Had my video camera with me but unfortunately forgot the base strap so I didn't get anything on film. He was in front of a trail camera so hopefully that picked it up. 
I only have a picture of a picture.
Myself, my father in law and my son. Not my biggest but it was the biggest on camera this year. Two years of pictures of him.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Way to go waif. I’m sure that was no easy task getting that monster out. Congratulations


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Congrats to everyone


Waif said:


> No , he is not wearing a tag in these pics.
> I had not touched him yet.
> Sat a while with him in his last familier place.
> Tagged him before moving him.
> View attachment 860029


Congratulations Waif ,heavy looking buck.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

NovemberWhitetailz said:


> Had my video camera with me but unfortunately forgot the base strap so I didn't get anything on film. He was in front of a trail camera so hopefully that picked it up.
> I only have a picture of a picture.
> Myself, my father in law and my son. Not my biggest but it was the biggest on camera this year. Two years of pictures of him.
> 
> View attachment 860080


Congrats ,nice buck.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Congrats AJ ,hopefully pics are coming soon.


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Dog is coming about 12:30 today


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

ottertrapper said:


> Dog is coming about 12:30 today


Good luck


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

shamanlk13 said:


> Found her
> View attachment 859987
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Congrats.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

bigbucks160 said:


> Story later. I was shackling more than her🤣🤣
> View attachment 859988


Congratulations to the young lady, really nice buck !


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

retired dundo said:


> congrats nice buck I know I couldn’t bring a buck like that by myself hell couldn’t bring a fawn without help


There's times (and places of recoveries) I might consider a trade for a fawn!


----------



## HuntinMichigan (Mar 14, 2021)

ottertrapper said:


> Dog is coming about 12:30 today


The bounty hunter?





Just kidding 😂


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Never know could be dog himself I don’t know just texted with them 😱


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

ottertrapper said:


> Dog is coming about 12:30 today



Good Luck Kurt!!

Those dogs are amazing at what they can do!


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

anagranite said:


> You did the right thing with backing out, I've been in this same situation (maybe not the same shot placement) and the best thing to do is back out and wait.....a long time. Not 4 or 6 hours but 12 at a minimum. Time is your friend (besides mentally) and his enemy. Deer want to lay down and lock their wounds. Probably bed several time in a 50-100 yard circle. Hopefully he is deceased and laying close to the last interaction.
> 
> Not sure where you are located but I'll postpone my landscaping tomorrow and bring one or two of my kids (17 yr old) to help do a grid search.





Liver and Onions said:


> I have had something similar happen twice. The buck was dead within a hundred yards both times after waiting about 6 hours. If you did not bump him, I don't think you will need a dog.
> 
> L & O





Liver and Onions said:


> In both cases the buck ran off aways and stopped where I could watch them. From my memory.......one stood for 5-8 minutes before walking away and the other 10+ minutes. In both cases I was in a tree and hit back and had punched the liver and the stomach. It was odd that a deer would just stand like that after taking an arrow.
> Your deer is dead, hope you find it.
> 
> L & O





Sprytle said:


> Good Luck Kurt!!
> 
> Those dogs are amazing at what they can do!


Thanks man!


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Awful tough on mental side waiting this long I can’t stand thought of what he went through


----------



## HuntinMichigan (Mar 14, 2021)

ottertrapper said:


> Awful tough on mental side waiting this long I can’t stand thought of what he went through


You'll find him. No worries 😎


----------



## Scratchy87 (Jan 11, 2019)

ottertrapper said:


> Awful tough on mental side waiting this long I can’t stand thought of what he went through


Back when I was a teenager I set my dad up for rifle season behind our house. He never really hunted, he always stayed back on the farm as a kid when his brothers went out and never took up the hobby later in life. Anyway I got everything ready for him so he could walk out opening day and hopefully shoot whatever came in. Luckily it happened to be a decent 6pt and he shot it from 10 yards away in the heart with a 12 gauge slug and dropped it in his tracks. I was hoping that would get him hooked and he’d want to hunt more but after the excitement died down he said he’d never do it again. Apparently he watched the last few seconds of the bucks breathing before it died and it hit my dad like a freight train. Guess my point is even with the best of shots and luck unfortunately most all deer will live, hopefully not long, after a shot. Feeling bad about what the deer goes through means your a true hunter and not just a killer.


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

We found him the dog made quick work of it!


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

ottertrapper said:


> We found him the dog made quick work of it!


Congrats 

Gonna leave us hanging without a pic.


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

I don’t know how lol decent 8 pt for my area. Couldn’t pass up spot and stalk chance with a Kansas tag coming up gotta get good at it


----------

